

Heartbleed, 2 Weeks Later: A Graphical Report - zhongjiewu
http://blog.trustlook.com/2014/04/24/heartbleed-two-weeks-later-4-4-ssl-enabled-websites-still-vulnerable/

======
JohnTHaller
For anyone who thinks it doesn't matter that apps like Candy Crush Saga are
vulnerable to heartbleed, remember that the majority of users use the same
password for multiple sites and apps. So gaining access to their video game
password can give a baddie access to their email or bank account password.

------
random3
3D charts with perspective ftw

